# Trouble reading your Hotmail?



## toughshift (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Kindle 3 with WiFi and 3G. I have an  excellent connection with my router. Anyhow, I couldn't read my hotmail. I could connect with my hotmail account, but couldn't read any emails. There was an error msg saying I should reload my browser....then sometimes it would freeze....big time headache. Then I found the solution on some other forum and I thought I'd post it here in hopes of helping someone else.

Instead of using the "standard" Hotmail URL, use this: mail.live.com/md  This is the mobile hotmail URL. It works like a charm and you'll be able to read your Hotmail.


----------



## toughshift (Dec 27, 2010)

When I first encountered the Hotmail problem, I called the 1-800 Kindle number, expecting a long long wait....after all, this was yesterday, a sunday, day after Christmas, right? Anyhow, I got a real English speaking human being after only a 1 minute wait. However, when I explained the problem I was having, the "expert" at Kindle said that Hotmail is a problem area that they didn't have a solution for. Hmmmm. I was ready to ship my Kindle back to Amazon...had it packed with an RMA and everything....then I did some more searching and found the solution. You'd think the "experts" would know of this but??


----------

